# Whiteface Pearl to a Whiteface Grey



## WFCP (Nov 5, 2010)

Yesterday I brought home a whiteface grey male to my whiteface pearl female.

If I was to breed them what types of babies would they have?


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

The males will be whiteface greys split to pearl, and the females will just be whiteface greys with no splits. That is, unless they both have hidden splits.


----------



## WFCP (Nov 5, 2010)

Clawsworth said:


> The males will be whiteface greys split to pearl, and the females will just be whiteface greys with no splits. That is, unless they both have hidden splits.


what does splits mean or split to pearl? im not sure what that means?


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

It means that it's a recessive trait and not visible.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

This will help you simply set the male and female and select breed and you will get your outcome http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mother:Whiteface Pearl
Father:Grey Split To Whiteface

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Whiteface {X2: Pearl}
50% Whiteface Split To {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Grey Split To Whiteface
50% Whiteface


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Lperry, according to what the OP said, the father is not a grey _split_ to whiteface, but a whiteface grey. The splits are unknown unless he knows the mutations of their respective parents. If they have no hidden recessives than the females will all be whiteface greys, and the males will be whiteface greys split to pearl.

WFCP, can you post a picture of your new 'tiel?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I tried to put whiteface grey but wouldnt let me


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Whiteface grey isn't the exact name for a mutation, he's really just a whiteface. Sometimes people say "grey" at the end to clarify that the 'tiel isn't a pearl, pied, cinnamon, etc.


----------



## WFCP (Nov 5, 2010)

I will post a photo of him when I get back home. 

He is only 7 months old but my female whiteface pearl is 2 years old. Should the male be atleast a year old or that only applies for the female, when it comes to breeding?

My other question is - how could I make a nesting box and what is the ideal measurements?


----------



## WFCP (Nov 5, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Mother:Whiteface Pearl
> Father:Grey Split To Whiteface
> 
> male offspring:
> ...


Clawsworth is right, I'm sorry i meant he is a whiteface with the grey body. My female is a whiteface pearl.

I wanted to know, what are the chances of having a whiteface pearl male baby from these two?


----------



## WFCP (Nov 5, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> I tried to put whiteface grey but wouldnt let me


it says i need the shockwave plug-in but i dont see where i am suppose to click to download it. It said the left side but it isnt there.

Is there another site?


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Your male should be a bit older to breed, but your hen is a suitable age. You should probably wait till he's at least a year old because while young males can breed, they are sometimes negligent in parental duties because of their age. 

Assuming there are no hidden recessives, you will only have male whiteface split pearls from this combination. (This means they will look like visual whitefaces but have a hidden pearl trait.) If, however, your male is split to pearl and you don't know it, then half of the female offspring will be visual whiteface pearls, and half of the male offspring will be as well. Keep in mind that male cockatiels begin loosing their pearling during their first moult, so you eventually won't see any pearls at all, only traces of them.


----------



## WFCP (Nov 5, 2010)

Here are photos of my new cockatiel.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Those are beautiful birds! Whitefaces are my favorites!


----------



## WFCP (Nov 5, 2010)

Clawsworth said:


> Your male should be a bit older to breed, but your hen is a suitable age. You should probably wait till he's at least a year old because while young males can breed, they are sometimes negligent in parental duties because of their age.
> 
> Assuming there are no hidden recessives, you will only have male whiteface split pearls from this combination. (This means they will look like visual whitefaces but have a hidden pearl trait.) If, however, your male is split to pearl and you don't know it, then half of the female offspring will be visual whiteface pearls, and half of the male offspring will be as well. Keep in mind that male cockatiels begin loosing their pearling during their first moult, so you eventually won't see any pearls at all, only traces of them.


I think I understand now, so in order for me to get a male whiteface pearl, the father must be carrying the pearl trait.

If the father does not carry the pearl trait - they will only be carriers of the pearl trait.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

WFCP said:


> I think I understand now, so in order for me to get a male whiteface pearl, the father must be carrying the pearl trait.
> 
> If the father does not carry the pearl trait - they will only be carriers of the pearl trait.


Yes, you got it.  It looks like your whiteface male is split to pied (you can tell this from the white splotches on the back of his head). In this case, some of the offspring (of both sexes) will also be split to pearl, so they might have similar white dots. Your hen might also be a pied or split to pied, I can't tell. If she is a pied, she's a light pied, and then you will get some full pied babies.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> In this case, some of the offspring (of both sexes) will also be split to pearl, so they might have similar white dots.


Clarification, I'm sure you meant to say split to pied in that sentence instead of pearl.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

tielfan said:


> Clarification, I'm sure you meant to say split to pied in that sentence instead of pearl.


Yes, sorry I did mean to say split to pied. Whups.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

is it just me, or are there a few feathers on the back and lower back wing area that look to have posibly been pearl at one time?


----------



## WFCP (Nov 5, 2010)

Jenny10 said:


> is it just me, or are there a few feathers on the back and lower back wing area that look to have posibly been pearl at one time?


I do hope my male has the pearl trait.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

He looks to be older than 7 months to me. Maybe 1 year? He also is atleast split to pied as you can see by the pied marking on the back of his head. If he is a white face split to pied you would get all white face babies some split to pied and some split to pearl. If Jenny10 is right and he has molted out of his pearl markings your babies would all be whiteface pearl like mom.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks like both birds are split to pied.

The male might possibly be split to pearl because of the dilute markings on the back. You will know defintely if you get visual pearls in the clutch. If you get 100% pearls he was a WF pearl.

The easiest way to see if he was a pearl when young is to look at the upper portion of the *underside of his tail.* Look at the area that is 2-3 inches from the body. If solid black or dark grey then he was not a visual pearl when young...*BUT*, if you see a white speckling or mittling to the upper underside of the feathers he is a peatl, though he molted out the pearl.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

They are both very beautiful...looking forward to hearing if he is pearled also


----------

